# It's been 5 WHOLE DAYS SINCE...



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I posted pics of Loki.....
Short video of Loki and I, on a bike ride... It is REALLY hard to hold a camera and ride a bike at the same time
http://youtu.be/5t4_s1qXKu8
My new favorite picture








Other pictures


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Ooh he's gorgeous!!


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

You made us suffer for 5 WHOLE DAYS?! lol
Looks like he really enjoys biking! That's awesome. Really good way to exercise. 

I love the new pictures! The first one has to be my favorite as well. Such a handsome guy.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

he is so gorgeous !!! and in such beautiful condition...


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

What a beautiful dog.
What are you going to do if the old owners decide they want him back?


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm in love with his condition. He's absolutely stunning.



BostonBullMama said:


> What a beautiful dog.
> What are you going to do if the old owners decide they want him back?


I believe the OP is keeping him


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

BostonBullMama said:


> What a beautiful dog.
> What are you going to do if the old owners decide they want him back?


If his owner tries to get him back i have PROOF that he abandoned him because he admitted it, and i also have proof he said he no longer wanted it i saved all conversations.. He is mine and that is that


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

Wonderfully fit little guy, he looks incredible 
Can't help but think how much nicer he'd look with proper ears though lol - do you prefer the cropped look on him? (I understand you didn't have him cropped)


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Adjecyca1 said:


> If his owner tries to get him back i have PROOF that he abandoned him because he admitted it, and i also have proof he said he no longer wanted it i saved all conversations.. He is mine and that is that


K good!


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Foxes&Hounds said:


> Wonderfully fit little guy, he looks incredible
> Can't help but think how much nicer he'd look with proper ears though lol - do you prefer the cropped look on him? (I understand you didn't have him cropped)


 I prefer uncropped


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

He's a very good looking dog! Are you still getting a puppy or no now that you have him?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Beautiful, I seen these on a FB group I am apart of as well. hahaI just love his body condition.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

He's so handsome. I love the last few pictures. He's like "BUT I MUST PLAY!!! HHNNNGGGG" What was he trying to get? haha


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Little Wise Owl said:


> He's so handsome. I love the last few pictures. He's like "BUT I MUST PLAY!!! HHNNNGGGG" What was he trying to get? haha


a dead flying squirrel that a stray cat killed and left in my yard  ( i kept him far away from it, he didn't get it)getting kind of fed up with the animals i love getting eaten by cats, i know it's kind of mean but i have been trapping them lately and bringing them to the shelter


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

momtolabs said:


> He's a very good looking dog! Are you still getting a puppy or no now that you have him?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Most likely yes


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Adjecyca1 said:


> a dead flying squirrel that a stray cat killed and left in my yard  ( i kept him far away from it, he didn't get it)getting kind of fed up with the animals i love getting eaten by cats, i know it's kind of mean but i have been trapping them lately and bringing them to the shelter


That's better than people shooting at them and only injuring them.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Little Wise Owl said:


> That's better than people shooting at them and only injuring them.


As much as i hate finding the dead animals in my yard, i could never hurt a kitty kitty,i mean, i can't even squish a bug who isn't a tick or flea! How on earth could i shoot a kitty


----------

